# an enormous task.



## tigger's friend (Mar 1, 2011)

hi ive just joined and have just found out hw much weight i need to lose to be a healthy weight for my height and am horrified.

i am a female aged 32, diagnosed type 2 diabetes aged 26, and to be a healthy weight and stop being a medical risk, being morbidly obese i have to lose 18 and a half stones.  my bmi is 72.4 and my fat caliper measurements are astronomical and 68% of my body is fat.  my tummy is hanging down my legs and i feel disgusted and my head is out the sand now and i know i have to lose weight urgently and fat, as i have asthma recently diagnosed an a large factor for that is my weight. 

im going to start an 800kcal a day vlcd next week, and will be weighed twice a week as ive tried major diet clubs and have been threatened with surgery but it is more risky for me due to anaesthetic allergies with certain types used.

i dont know dont know how im going to do this with such a low food intake but i dont want to be dead from my morbid obesity as has been told me cld well happen.  ive looked online and cant find any success stories of dieters needing to lose as much weight as me, and right now needing to lose 18 and half stones is terrifying.  even my doctors ten percent loss need is multiple stones.

anyone with advice id be appreciatice of, and support too as i feel very alone with this task.  but respectfully please dont tell me off as iv been doing that to myself 24/7 nearly since i was told how much weight i need to lose.

the 18 and a half stone i must lose is an enormous task and im terrified.  i have no real friends i could trust enough with this, so if i hones and post my weight los here is that ok so i can have some accountability from myself, as i would be too embarrased to post if i put weight on.  before a practitioner fitted me with a cord tight round my waist to warn me if i was gaining weight but had to have it cut off very quickly as it was cutting into me and no i am ashamed of myself.

thanks for listening,

tigger's friend.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi tigger's friend, welcome to the forum  You do have a difficult task ahead of you, but you sound very motivated and we will do all we can to keep that motivation going  How is your diabetes control, and are you on any medication for it? We have lots of lovely people here who will support you all the way, and no doubt Lucy (who started this particular section) will be round to give you lots of encouragement. 

As you will see if you browse around we have threads where people post their weekly losses, or their 'Non scale victories', plus lots of tips and advice, so please do join in wherever you want. Try not to be overwhelmed by the targets you hope to reach - set yourself smaller manageable targets that will encourage you week by week.

I hope that this is the start of a journey of great achievments for you, I'm glad you found us!


----------



## alisonz (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Tigger and welcome to the forum. Yes you have a way to go but you have come to the right place. A lot of us have weight to lose (I need to lose 6 stone) but on here you will find all the support and encouragement you need, you certainly won't get told off. Facing the problem is  hard but you have taken the first step. Good luck hunny we're here for you if you need us xxxx


----------



## tigger's friend (Mar 1, 2011)

hi Northerner thanks for replying. your post was so kind, and i was so relieved after my doctor going off his head about my need to lose in total amount.

im on novomix 30, 54 units three times  day, and 1 gram of metformin twice a day, and my control is alot better than it was but still not great. and dear old dr nasty, who isnt exactly slim himself so seemed a bit unfair getting so nasty, reads me the riot act regularly.  i hoped hed be nice bein larger himself but he wasnt, and afterwards his tirades always end up with me beating myself up which i reckon he wants me to really!

tiggers friend


----------



## tigger's friend (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Alisonz

thanks for writing to me, im sure i dont deserve everyone being so nice to me with my size.  i even get breatless turning over in bed so i know with a reality check i have to do this, but im just not looking forwards to the limited meal replacements, and the prospect of no, not even diabetic chocolate in sight!

love bagpuss by the way, ive got a stuffie of him!

tiggers friends


----------



## macast (Mar 1, 2011)

hi tigger's friend.... welcome to the forum.  I love tigger 

you do have a major task ahead of you..... but remember you are doing it one day at a time.  

so..... 

just for today you will not be tempted by _____  (whatever is your biggest temptation.... eg cake, biscuits etc)

just for today you will be kind to yourself and not beat yourself up (it serves no purpose)

just for today you will be active and do some sort of exercise (whatever you can manage) for at least 15 mins

these are just examples.  I don't know what your lifestyle is like.... but you can tailor yourself something.

no one here is going to judge you.... many of us are in the same or similar boats

good luck..... start today... don't put it off


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 1, 2011)

Welocome to the forum Tiggers friend.

We will help you as much as we can. Just take one day at a time. We are always here for you when you need us.


----------



## tigger's friend (Mar 2, 2011)

as i wrote in the pledges thread i am not all that tall, and currently weigh in at 28 stone two pounds, and my gp says my first smal  goal MUST be 3 stones lost in a maximum of six months or they will be forced to look at surgery options again, and that terrifies me so i have to do it and need to do it or end up dead he says. 18 stones to lose feels impossible tho, but i know it must and needs to happen myself.  even my "fattest ever clothes" i had before are to small for me now and i cant do up to trousers zip by miles, and this is by very far the heaviest weight ive ever been at all full stop!  gulp!!!!!!!

tigger's friend


----------



## katie (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Tigger's friend 

It is great that you've realised you need to make some changes to start getting healthy. I'm sure once you start losing the weight it will give you even more motivation to keep trying  Goodluck, I hope we can all help you to stick at it!

Katie xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2011)

Tiggers freind hi and welcome to the forum, so pleased you have found us, we will help where ever we can, this group is all abut being there for one another xxx good luck


----------



## tigger's friend (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Katie and Steffie,

thanks for writing back to me. it means alot to be accepted as i never am normally cos of my size and weight.  this task is daunting yes, but i know it MUST happen, for my health. now ive been honest and told you all my weight and how much i have to lose i feel very vulnerable, but that is being helped so very much by you all being so kind and writing back an being so very supportive to me and that means heaps, so thank you so much, and i hope to be able to support you all too, in my own little way.

best wishes,

tigger's friend


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Tiggers Friend and welcome to the forum 

Anybody that judges you without getting to know you doesn't deserve your time or consideration.
It sounds like you have overcome the biggest hurdle by far - acknowledging to yourself that something has to be done.  The hardest person to be truly honest to is yourself.
Signing up to this forum and being so open about your struggles is a massive step forward and one that I'm sure will benefit you greatly in time.
We're all a friendly bunch here and I'm sure that we ALL wish you the best of luck in your endeavours.


----------



## MargB (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi and congratulations on finding us.  

I would stop thinking about the total weight loss that is needed and approach it is smaller chunks.  The whole thing is just too huge to think about and not drive yourself mad so see how long it takes to lose 1st, then the next and the next.  Don't starve yourself but eat the right things so cut out the junk food right now.  No more crisps, no more biscuits, no more cakes.  Buy and learn to like loads of fruit.  Buy and learn to like vegetables and cook more than you have ever cooked in your life.  For a time, become obsessed with knowing about everything you eat.  Try walking more and don't see it as a chore but something to enjoy.  Right time of the year as spring is springing, daffs are coming out, gardens are recovering - or not.  Walk round your local area and look at front gardens now and then spot the differences each time you walk round.

Most of the people on here have been through the weight loss routine - we all started at different points but I doubt anyone will say it is or has been easy.  It isn't.  But any time you feel negative about having to lose weight, go and look up another fact about food - how much fibre, how many vitamins, how many calories, how long will it take to walk off that one sandwich, etc.

Take measurements of the usual areas plus top of arms, top of legs, ankles, wrists - take them again say every month and get the boost you will get because of your weight loss.  And you will lose weight if you want to and put in the effort.


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, try to avoid eating less than 2 hours before bed, as your body won't digest the food properly ...... a tip that worked wonders for a friend of mine was to use 7pm as the cut-off for any food.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Tigger's friend. 

Can't really add to what's been said. Setting yourself small goals at a time is by far the best way and easier to stick to. 

I'm guessing the hardest part is the emotional side of it, but the forum is pretty good at getting people motivated when they're down, as long as you're up for the fight.

All the best with your challenge.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 2, 2011)

tigger's friend said:


> even my "fattest ever clothes" i had before are to small for me now and i cant do up to trousers zip by miles,
> 
> tigger's friend


Hi Tigger

How are you feeling today - more positive?
I replied to your other post - feel free to come back to me if you need any advice or help - we will get you there, as long as you stick to things!

Re your post above, instead of considering the total weight you have to lose why not set a target NSV (none scale victory). This is where you notice something that makes you feel good about losing weight without the scales telling you you have. It can be anything - a comment from someone telling you you look slimmer? finding you are fitter at doing something you couldn't do so well before? Or maybe in your case being able to fasten that zipper for the first time? This might take pressure off the dreaded scales weigh in as you will feel better?

I hope you do well today - what exercise do you have planned for today. As Macast says 15 mins of anything that makes you sweaty is good enough for now.


----------



## MargB (Mar 2, 2011)

A tip someone gave me was every time the ads came on the telly, get up and walk about (as long as it is not to the cupboard to get a biscuit).  Ad on - stand up.  Walk upstairs and down again.  Little steps to get you moving around.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

How are you doing tigger's friend?


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2011)

Tiggers freind I hope all is going on and your getting on ok x


----------



## sparkly1 (Mar 26, 2011)

*well done you*

Hi I only joined the forum today and found your post, well done you for being so open and honest.  I too have a bit to lose and I hope your weight loss is going well.  Very best of luck to you,  keep strong.


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2011)

hi and welcome ....just caught up with your post and am also wondering how you are x


----------



## grovesy (May 6, 2020)

You have replied to a thread that is over 9 years old.


----------



## Josh DUK (May 6, 2020)

grovesy said:


> You have replied to a thread that is over 9 years old.



I think it was a spam account. I have deleted the user.


----------

